
Object oriented design principles programmer should know - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2012/03/10-object-oriented-design-principles.html
======
dozzie
Ten buzzwords which sometimes work, sometimes don't, are vague enough not to
mean much at concrete code level, and most often combined all together result
in such a code bloat that one can strangle himself if not careful.

